# What's it worth?



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Decided to go a different direction with my business, and knowing that selling on here can be a foolish, fire sales and all....what do you think is a good asking price?

Last year made for ultramount 8'6" MVP. Had very little use since we've had 4 dismal years. Includes controller, wiring, receivers (keeping the mount), and I'm keeping the mount.

I've added gussets to the lift frame to correct a manufacturing design flaw and grease zerks to the pivot bar. Cutting edge was new last year and has less than 20 hours on it. Boss curb guards and coated with PlowSlick.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would say $1800 - $2500 this time of year. 

In November you might get a few hundred more.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks. I figured trying to sell it this time of year wouldn't exactly be good timing. I have nothing to lose storing it for the summer.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, I hear you.

I let a 9ft stright blade go for $1000 bucks 2 weeks ago just to get the thing out of my sight.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

What would you normally price that 9 foot plow at?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Now or in the fall?

About $1200 -$2000 now
About $1500- $2500 in the fall

All depends on condition and options thought. Could go a touch higher on a pro plus that is clean, but at that point, you can start to get into v plows and wipe outs so straights don't seem to move if you are v plow price range


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Did the boss curb guards line up with the bolt pattern? I have an MVP3 and want to add them to my plow as I don't like the western curb guards


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I would say $1800 - $2500 this time of year.
> 
> In November you might get a few hundred more.


X2.....................


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

The guys are about right IMO
List it now and keep it listed till someone sees and wants it


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

It appears to be a decent plow. If it is sold at a good deal a true businessman is not going to care if he has to hold it during the summer months. Sell it and put the money towards your new direction. Tons of good deals on plows right now. Trip guys are hurting in some regions.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

shawn_ said:


> Did the boss curb guards line up with the bolt pattern? I have an MVP3 and want to add them to my plow as I don't like the western curb guards


They did not. They're harder than hell so I took a plasma and made new holes. I agree, western's suck, Boss's works so much better with some minor modifications.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

FredG said:


> It appears to be a decent plow. If it is sold at a good deal a true businessman is not going to care if he has to hold it during the summer months. Sell it and put the money towards your new direction. Tons of good deals on plows right now. Trip guys are hurting in some regions.


Thanks for your input Fred. For being 9 years old its in great shape. I refuse to plow gravel. I take good care of my stuff. I figure it might not hurt to go ahead and list it, the worst case scenario is a lowball. There's many years of life left in it.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

OneBadDodge06 said:


> They did not. They're harder than hell so I took a plasma and made new holes. I agree, western's suck, Boss's works so much better with some minor modifications.


Thanks buddy I will have that be my summer project !


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Just curious, why are you keeping the mount if you're not plowing anymore? Or maybe I misinterpreted your different direction.

On a side note, are you getting rid of a spreader by any chance?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Are you selling the JD ?


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

shawn_ said:


> Thanks buddy I will have that be my summer project !


No problem man.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

JMHConstruction said:


> Just curious, why are you keeping the mount if you're not plowing anymore? Or maybe I misinterpreted your different direction.
> 
> On a side note, are you getting rid of a spreader by any chance?


After a season I noticed some of the mount bolts were loose, in the process of tightening them, they snapped, which resulted in having to remove the bumper. It took me 2 weeks to fabricate the special bolts supplied with the original kit and lots of swearing. A small thing to me became a huge nightmare, and I've learned sometimes opening up Pandora's box isn't worth it at all, so I'm leaving the mount on. I spent quite a bit of time with the blue handle wrench on my back getting burned up with hot slag. Makes sense to me to let sleeping dogs lie and not deal with that headache again.

I never got into the sand/salt business so I don't have a spreader to sell


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

On a Call said:


> Are you selling the JD ?


JD? I'm confused.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

On a Call said:


> Are you selling the JD ?


Derp, figured it out. If you want that you'll have to negotiate my 2 year old daughter that only says the word "no"


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Girls grow into women and women came from women it is a genetic thing. 

She can keep it  teach her how to plow and keep the plow


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

On a Call said:


> Girls grow into women and women came from women it is a genetic thing.
> 
> She can keep it  teach her how to plow and keep the plow


You got that right. She's a little tomboy and a daddy's girl so I think I got a full time helper.


----------

